# Need help buying a laptop please



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi everyone, I recently come across this forum while I was looking for computer advice online and was wondering if the kind folk here would mind helping me out a little

I'm in the market for a laptop that will be good for a few years to come as my current laptop is old and sluggish to say the least (it's running windows vista lol). My budget is around $1300 Australian dollars and I'll mainly need it for downloading files, Skype video calls, some games like DOTA2 (hopefully) and maybe some live streaming on twitch or something

I don't know much about computers but I would like something with a 15.6" screen, a SSD for faster boot times and a good network card for a good Internet connection (but I'm not sure how much that varies tbh). Ano a decent graphics card would be nice too

I found this one I think I like but I'm not sure if it's worth the price tag so I'm after some opinions if you all wouldn't mind?

https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers.../acer-aspire-f5-573g-7908-15-notebook/318639/

If this laptop isn't as great as I'm hoping it is, would anyone mind taking the time to help me find a nice one on either one of these sites please? Because honestly, I'm kind of hopeless with stuff 

https://www.jbhifi.com.au/deals/computers-tablets/great-deals-laptop-computers/

http://www.harveynorman.com.au/computers-tablets/computers/laptops/laptops/1065?dir=asc&order=price

I know I might be asking a lot but any help is very much appreciated. I just don't want to be mislead and spend over $1000 on a garbage machine lol

-----

EDIT:

Just a quick update: 

So these are the two I've narrowed it down to with the help of folks from this forum 

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gl62-7qf-1659au-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop

Or..

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gp...rs6d1qnjgdupr2r6xhcaw3jxjxkdxc_s4eaanjl8p8haq

As far as I can tell the only difference is the one in the second link comes with a 128GB SSD and a GTX 1050 graphics card opposed to no SSD and an 960M in the first link.

Do those differences justify the extra $200 in anyones opinion? 

Thank you kindly,
Mia


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 25, 2017)

That Acer is not a good purchase, in fact, I would try to steer clear of Acer as their support is terrible and their build quality isn't very good.

Unfortunately you live in Australia, so you get taxed what seems to be 50% on technology products compared to what they cost in most of the rest of the world. 

Think you can stretch your budget a little bit? You can pick up a mucher nicer MSI at AU$1499 here https://www.mwave.com.au/product/ms...m-win-10-ab95008#detailTabs=tabSpecifications
It would be miles better than the Acer you picked.
It doesn't have an SSD, but it's something you could upgrade to later when your budget allows for it and it's a fairly simple thing to do, even more so on that model, as it has an M.2 slot for an SSD, so you don't even have to remove the hard drive. You'd just clone the OS to the SSD once you're ready to upgrade.
Also, a 128GB SSD is really tiny. Keep in mind that you can't fill an SSD to more than about 80% or it will start to slow down. This is one of the drawbacks of SSDs.
Adding a 240-256GB would cost something around AU$150-200 at a later date.

A cheaper option would be to get last years model at AU$1369 https://www.jw.com.au/msi-gl62-6qd-436au-15-6-gaming-laptop

Looking at something more similar to what you had picked and less of a gamer notebook, then maybe this is an option https://www.mwave.com.au/product/ms...i76700hq-8gb-1tb-geforce-940mx-win-10-ab86038
Again, it can be upgraded with an M.2 SSD and it's AU$99 cheaper than the Acer, gets you a better screen, better processor, bigger battery, but less RAM. That said, 8GB should be plenty and it's something that can be upgraded.

This might also be an option https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers-tablets/laptops/dell/dell-inspiron-15-5000-15-laptop-i7/954176/ similar spec, but much better screen, no extra hard drive storage though, but at least a 256GB SSD.

This doesn't look too shabby either https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers-tablets/laptops/hp/hp-15-ay165tx-15-6-laptop/330170/

The graphics in those last two might not be that exciting though.

Maybe someone more local can give you better suggestions, but that's what I can find doing a quick search. It looks like it's cheaper to buy a notebook without SSD and adding one afterwards too, as for some reason SSDs seems to carry a hefty premium in notebooks in Australia.

Also, why does JB's look like they're an outlet store? Their prices aren't particularly great and they're clearly not always on sale...


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2017)

MSI GT62VR Pro Dominator 87...... Best laptop ever! plays games at the same level as my desktop and has a REAL GTX 1070 in it.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> I'll mainly need it for downloading files, Skype video calls, some games like DOTA2 (hopefully) and maybe some live streaming on twitch or something



A laptop with a GTX970M should do fine, it's an older gen but laptops with this card should be cheaper.

Otherwise a laptop with GTX1050 should be good as well.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

TheLostSwede said:


> That Acer is not a good purchase, in fact, I would try to steer clear of Acer as their support is terrible and their build quality isn't very good.
> 
> Unfortunately you live in Australia, so you get taxed what seems to be 50% on technology products compared to what they cost in most of the rest of the world.



Hi thank you so much for your prompt and detailed response  

As I touched on in my post I'm not very computer savvy so I'm glad you informed me about that acer laptop I was looking at. Besides their build quality lacking, poor customer service is a bit of a deal breaker for me (in case something goes wrong) so I've already taken your advice and removed them from my radar haha, thank you 

I've been aware we pay more for technology products here in Australia for awhile but I didn't realise we were paying that much more than the U.S or that, so that's a bit depressing lol 



TheLostSwede said:


> Think you can stretch your budget a little bit? You can pick up a mucher nicer MSI at AU$1499 here https://www.mwave.com.au/product/ms...m-win-10-ab95008#detailTabs=tabSpecifications
> It would be miles better than the Acer you picked.
> It doesn't have an SSD, but it's something you could upgrade to later when your budget allows for it and it's a fairly simple thing to do, even more so on that model, as it has an M.2 slot for an SSD, so you don't even have to remove the hard drive. You'd just clone the OS to the SSD once you're ready to upgrade.
> Also, a 128GB SSD is really tiny. Keep in mind that you can't fill an SSD to more than about 80% or it will start to slow down. This is one of the drawbacks of SSDs.
> Adding a 240-256GB would cost something around AU$150-200 at a later date.



I didn't think to mention in my original post that I am able to stretch the budget a little. I've been looking at that MSI laptop you recommended and from what you've said about the Acer and this particular machine, it definitely sounds like MSIs build is better value for my money (even without it coming with an SSD) 

The only problem I had when I seen your recommendation is the fact that I would have to buy it online lol. I may sound a bit old fashioned but I much prefer to buy things like this from a physical store so I had a look on Google and fortunately for me I found a computer store near by who has that exact model in stock 



TheLostSwede said:


> A cheaper option would be to get last years model at AU$1369 https://www.jw.com.au/msi-gl62-6qd-436au-15-6-gaming-laptop
> 
> Looking at something more similar to what you had picked and less of a gamer notebook, then maybe this is an option https://www.mwave.com.au/product/ms...i76700hq-8gb-1tb-geforce-940mx-win-10-ab86038
> Again, it can be upgraded with an M.2 SSD and it's AU$99 cheaper than the Acer, gets you a better screen, better processor, bigger battery, but less RAM. That said, 8GB should be plenty and it's something that can be upgraded.
> ...



Although I'm willing to stretch my budget to buy the MSI, I am so appreciative you took the time to help me out and hunt down not just one, but four decent alternatives! I truly am grateful helpful people like you still exist 




TheLostSwede said:


> Also, why does JB's look like they're an outlet store? Their prices aren't particularly great and they're clearly not always on sale...



Now that's a pretty good question haha. I think JB's started out as an outlet store but as time went by they started to specialise in electrical goods for whatever reason (while keeping that outlet "look" but upping their prices lol)

While I'm talking to you TheLostSwede, when I was looking in a physical store for that MSI model you mentioned, I found this laptop that would again stretch my budget an extra $200 but it seems like it might be worth getting due to the better Graphics card and a 128GB SSD being included. So I'm wondering if you think it's worth the extra cash compared to the MSI you recommended?

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gp...rs6d1qnjgdupr2r6xhcaw3jxjxkdxc_s4eaanjl8p8haq

This is my absolute limit when it comes to price range lol. Do you think it's worth it though?

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

$799 US https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXCBXQO/?tag=tec06d-20


*ASUS ZX53VW 15.6" Gaming Laptop, NVIDIA, GTX 960M 4GB, FHD, Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB DDR4, 512GB SSD, Backlit keyboard, Microsoft signature image, Anti-Glare Matte Display. *

*The SSD is M.2 and there is still an open 2.5 sata bay for an additional harddrive.*

*Welcome to TPU*


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> MSI GT62VR Pro Dominator 87...... Best laptop ever! plays games at the same level as my desktop and has a REAL GTX 1070 in it.



I had a look at this after you mentioned it and although it looks like a nice laptop, it's way beyond my price range lol. Thanks anyways for the recommendation though 



P4-630 said:


> A laptop with a GTX970M should do fine, it's an older gen but laptops with this card should be cheaper.
> 
> Otherwise a laptop with GTX1050 should be good as well.



Thanks, this actually helped me figure out where the GTX970M fits into the food chain of graphics cards lol. I know a little bit about them but had never heard of the 970M before, so thanks again 



DRDNA said:


> $799 US https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LXCBXQO/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> 
> *ASUS ZX53VW 15.6" Gaming Laptop, NVIDIA, GTX 960M 4GB, FHD, Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB DDR4, 512GB SSD, Backlit keyboard, Microsoft signature image, Anti-Glare Matte Display. *
> ...



Thank you kindly for taking the time and sending a link but I just had a quick look online and I can't find that specific model in Australian stores/websites. Thanks again though


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

brandonwh64 said:


> MSI GT62VR Pro Dominator 87...... Best laptop ever! plays games at the same level as my desktop and has a REAL GTX 1070 in it.




MSI Laptops. Hardware = good. Build quality = not so good.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Most laptops last about 3 years today before they fail snd it is due to the miniscule cooling fans and heatsinks used.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

Update: 

So these are the two I've narrowed it down to with the help of folks from this forum 

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gl62-7qf-1659au-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop

Or..

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gp...rs6d1qnjgdupr2r6xhcaw3jxjxkdxc_s4eaanjl8p8haq

As far as I can tell the only difference is the one in the second link comes with a 128GB SSD and a GTX 1050 graphics card opposed to no SSD and an 960M in the first link.

Do those differences justify the extra $200 in your opinion anyone?


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Update:
> 
> So these are the two I've narrowed it down to with the help of folks from this forum
> 
> ...


The second one is better but the 2GB video ram on both versions is frightening.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Most laptops last about 3 years today before they fail snd it is due to the miniscule cooling fans and heatsinks used.



5 years and not a problem with my old banger of a machine.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> MSI Laptops. Hardware = good. Build quality = not so good.



How so? 
Is the build quality bad enough to avoid them all together? 



eidairaman1 said:


> Most laptops last about 3 years today before they fail snd it is due to the miniscule cooling fans and heatsinks used.



True it was the same lifespan with my old laptop, it lasted 3-4 years before I needed an external fan to help cool it down lol



DRDNA said:


> The second one is better but the 2GB video ram on both versions is frightening.



I take it you mean frightening in a bad sense. Would you consider the 2gb of video ram a deal breaker of sorts?


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> How so?
> Is the build quality bad enough to avoid them all together?



Don't just take my word for it. I strongly suggest reading reviews on places like Amazon etc.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> 5 years and not a problem with my old banger of a machine.



Ive got a Dell Inspiron9100/XPS Gen 1 from 2004 still kickin.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Don't just take my word for it. I strongly suggest reading reviews on places like Amazon etc.



That's some sound advice, thanks


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> I take it you mean frightening in a bad sense. Would you consider the 2gb of video ram a deal breaker of sorts?


I do!  I like this better >>> https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-ge62-apache-pro-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop    It has  960m with 4GB ram


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> That's some sound advice, thanks




You're welcome. Nothing worse than reading or listening to hype, only to be let down once you have the product.
Good luck with your choice.



eidairaman1 said:


> Ive got a Dell Inspiron9100/XPS Gen 1 from 2004 still kickin.



Oh no, nothing that old stays in the house. Mind you I still have a server from 2003 in the garage (And that's where it's staying)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> Oh no, nothing that old stays the house. Mind you I still have a server from 2003 in the garage (And that's where it's staying)



It does what it needs to, plus it was HD Movie ready 1920×1080 lol


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> You're welcome. Nothing worse than reading or listening to hype, only to be let down once you have the product.
> Good luck with your choice.



Thanks you so much, that's why I joined this forum I'm the first place and I can already tell it was the right decision. I would've made poor choices if I was buying off hype alone haha


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It does what it needs to, plus it was HD Movie ready 1920×1080 lol



That's when they used to make decent hardware 



Miamadness said:


> Thanks you so much, that's why I joined this forum I'm the first place and I can already tell it was the right decision. I would've made poor choices if I was buying off hype alone haha



No worries. Hype makes the hardware world go round. Well it fills the manufactures coffers anyway


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> That's when they used to make decent hardware



It was a true desktop replacement and that's all i will get for laptops now due to abysmal cooling on most out there.

Killerdroid combine your 2 posts man, there is a multiquote button by each post.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I do!  I like this better >>> https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-ge62-apache-pro-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop    It has  960m with 4GB ram



Thank's i just had a look and it's a very similar build to the other one I mentioned, but if you think the 960M with 4GB of v ram will run games smoother than the 1050 with 2GB v ram.. then I might look into that instead 

This might be a silly question but I noticed the laptop you mentioned has a back lit keyboard and I'm wondering if there's usually a way to turn it off lol? Cos although it's not a deal breaker I'm not used to anything like that so it might be annoying for me 



Killerdroid said:


> No worries. Hype makes the hardware world go round. Well it fills the manufactures coffers anyway



Haha so true


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Thank's i just had a look and it's a very similar build to the other one I mentioned, but if you think the 960M with 4GB of v ram will run games smoother than the 1050 with 2GB v ram.. then I might look into that instead
> 
> This might be a silly question but I noticed the laptop you mentioned has a back lit keyboard and I'm wondering if there's usually a way to turn it off lol? Cos although it's not a deal breaker I'm not used to anything like that so it might be annoying for me



Id send them an email, lit keyboards are for night use, they dont get hot.


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It was a true desktop replacement and that's all i will get for laptops now due to abysmal cooling on most out there.



I still prefer desktop PC's to be honest. Nothing worse than having to tear a laptop apart for cleaning etc..



eidairaman1 said:


> Killerdroid combine your 2 posts man, there is a multiquote button by each post.



I tried but they were coming at me thick and fast Captain!


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Thank's i just had a look and it's a very similar build to the other one I mentioned, but if you think the 960M with 4GB of v ram will run games smoother than the 1050 with 2GB v ram.. then I might look into that instead
> 
> This might be a silly question but I noticed the laptop you mentioned has a back lit keyboard and I'm wondering if there's usually a way to turn it off lol? Cos although it's not a deal breaker I'm not used to anything like that so it might be annoying for me


Yes I feel the 960m 4GB would be better due to the extra 2GB of ram on it. As for the key board lighting "I Love that feature when I'm in a dim lit room but normally gaming laptops due allow for dimming and turning it off, not sure about that model tho.

EDIT i just downloaded the manual for it and it does allow you to control the brightness of the keyboard and turning it off.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Id send them an email, lit keyboards are for night use, they dont get hot.



Ah that makes sense, i don't know why I just assumed the keyboard might be lit day and night lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> I still prefer desktop PC's to be honest. Nothing worse than having to tear a laptop apart for cleaning etc..
> 
> 
> 
> I tried but they were coming at me thick and fast Captain!



Lol glad you are in good spirits, that laptop of mine is easy to tear down. Im on desktop anyway.




Miamadness said:


> Ah that makes sense, i don't know why I just assumed the keyboard might be lit day and night lol




It depends on settings, there is no light sensor usually, they are good for night use where you dont have other lights on


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Yes I feel the 960m 4GB would be better due to the extra 2GB of ram on it. As for the key board lighting "I Love that feature when I'm in a dim lit room but normally gaming laptops due allow for dimming and turning it off, not sure about that model tho.



Cool I'll definitely keep that in mind about the graphics card, and I guess I'll ask them about the keyboard lighting when I go check it out. Thanks again for all your help


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Cool I'll definitely keep that in mind about the graphics card, and I guess I'll ask them about the keyboard lighting when I go check it out. Thanks again for all your help


i just downloaded the manual for it and it does allow you to control the brightness of the keyboard and turning it off.

https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/GE62-2QE-Apache-Pro.html#down-manual


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> It depends on settings, there is no light sensor usually, they are good for night use where you dont have other lights on



Ah right, I'm feeling like a fish out of water the more I talk about computer stuff haha. I'm just grateful you guys are around to help 



DRDNA said:


> i just downloaded the manual for it and it does allow you to control the brightness of the keyboard and turning it off.
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Laptop/support/GE62-2QE-Apache-Pro.html#down-manual



I feel embarrassed, I'm not sure why I didn't think to do that myself hah
Thank you btw


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Thank's i just had a look and it's a very similar build to the other one I mentioned, but if you think the 960M with 4GB of v ram will run games smoother than the 1050 with 2GB v ram.. then I might look into that instead
> 
> This might be a silly question but I noticed the laptop you mentioned has a back lit keyboard and I'm wondering if there's usually a way to turn it off lol? Cos although it's not a deal breaker I'm not used to anything like that so it might be annoying for me



Personally I would go for at least a laptop with GTX970M, or GTX1050, the GTX960M is only about half the power of these other 2.

Ok a laptop with a GTX960M will be cheaper ofcourse.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> Personally I would go for at least a laptop with GTX970M, or GTX1050, the GTX960M is only about half the power of these other 2.
> 
> Ok a laptop with a GTX960M will be cheaper ofcourse.


I feel the upper two versions with limited 2GB ram will have more stutter than the 960M 4GB.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I feel the upper two versions with limited 2GB ram will have more stutter than the 960M 4GB.



4GB vram on a laptop with a GTX960M doesn't add more speed, the only benefit is that you can run a game with higher quality of textures if the game has settings for this.

I have a Asus gaming laptop with a GTX770M 3GB, this card is about as fast as a GTX960M, it uses up to around 2500Mb in GTA V with texture quality at highest, other settings high some very high, I can't change any other eye-candy settings because the card is to weak to deliver a reasonable fps otherwise.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> 4GB vram on a laptop with a GTX960M doesn't add more speed, the only benefit is that you can run a game with higher quality of textures if the game has settings for this.
> 
> I have a Asus gaming laptop with a GTX770M 3GB, this card is faster than a GTX960M, it uses up to around 2500Mb in GTA V with texture quality at highest, other settings high some very high, I can't change any other eye-candy settings because the card is to weak to deliver a reasonable fps otherwise.


According to your 2500Mb in GTA V the cards he is looking at would have stutter issues as the game would want 500Mb more than them cards have to offer as where the 960M 4GB will have 1500MB to spare...Usually lack of video ram causes stutter.....I play Dirt Rally at a fixed 60 FPS on High with the 960M 4GB.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Feb 25, 2017)

To be fair, none of the options proposed are going to be amazing for gaming, apart from the one outside of your budget.

Maybe you don't pay 50% extra in Australia, but you do pay a lot more than you ought to for the same stuff.
It also seems like you're in the middle of a transition to new models, so maybe you can wait a little bit and get something with a GTX1050 which would be a better deal long term. It might also be worth getting a quad core Core i5 instead of a Core i7 to save some money, if they're offered in Australia, as you'd most likely save a chunk of cash while still getting decent performance.
Maybe something alone these lines? https://www.asus.com/Notebooks/ASUS-FX553VD/specifications/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 25, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> According to your 2500Mb in GTA V the cards he is looking at would have stutter issues as the game would want 500Mb more than them cards have to offer as where the 960M 4GB will have 1500MB to spare...Usually lack of video ram causes stutter.....I play Dirt Rally at a fixed 60 FPS on High with the 960M 4GB.



Then I would try to find a laptop with GTX970M which has a up to 6GB vram , better yet if there will be GTX1050 laptop versions with 2GB+ vram.(don't know about that haven't checked)
But depends on the games you play, a GTX960M should be powerful enough for older games.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 25, 2017)

The reality is a gaming laptop is a big gamble. You pack allot of hardware in a small case. If you can afford it and you have a track record of taking really good care of your things then fine. Otherwise do your gaming on a desktop and get a cheaper laptop for that other stuff


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Lol glad you are in good spirits, that laptop of mine is easy to tear down. Im on desktop anyway.



I've delved into the guts of many laptops over the years. I've noticed the screws are less these days and you now need a bank or credit card to prize open the cheap monsters


----------



## Killerdroid (Feb 25, 2017)

Jetster said:


> The reality is a gaming laptop is a big gamble. You pack allot of hardware in a small case. If you can afford it and you have a track record of taking really good care of your things then fine. Otherwise do your gaming on a desktop and get a cheaper laptop for that other stuff



Well said.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2017)

GTX 960M is GM107 which is the chip used for the desktop GTX 750 Ti. I'd think it's time to get newer technology than that.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 25, 2017)

Killerdroid said:


> MSI Laptops. Hardware = good. Build quality = not so good.



The quality of this laptop is AWESOME! and much better than our more expensive lenovos.


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 26, 2017)

Unfortunately I don't have time to reply to everyone's posts but I just wanted to say thank you all so much for you help, advice and recommendations thus far. Everything mentioned has been helpful in one way or another 

At this point in time I'm stuck between 3 laptops and was wondering if I can get opinions on which one you guys think is best?

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-ge62-apache-pro-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop

https://www.centrecom.com.au/msi-gp...rs6d1qnjgdupr2r6xhcaw3jxjxkdxc_s4eaanjl8p8haq

https://www.centrecom.com.au/asus-gl553vd-fy040t-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop

After finding the Apache and Leopard machines (the first two links) I didn't want to spend any more than their price tags but I found that Asus and I'm wondering if it will be a bit more "future proof" seeing it has a GTX1050 w/ 4GB v ram?

Again any help is appreciated


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 26, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Unfortunately I don't have time to reply to everyone's posts but I just wanted to say thank you all so much for you help, advice and recommendations thus far. Everything mentioned has been helpful in one way or another
> 
> At this point in time I'm stuck between 3 laptops and was wondering if I can get opinions on which one you guys think is best?
> 
> ...


I would go with the Asus , the third link     https://www.centrecom.com.au/asus-gl553vd-fy040t-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 26, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I would go with the Asus , the third link     https://www.centrecom.com.au/asus-gl553vd-fy040t-156-fhd-intel-core-i7-gaming-laptop



Cool I was thinking the same thing based on the similar specs but better Graphics card

I finish work soon so I might go check it out


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 26, 2017)

Miamadness said:


> Cool I was thinking the same thing based on the similar specs but better Graphics card
> 
> I finish work soon so I might go check it out


I would also get a laptop cooler to go with it for the gaming sessions....Something like this is what I use on my silmular Asus laptop and would work well with yours if you do get it... >>>>https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J0NZYOK/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Miamadness (Feb 26, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> I would also get a laptop cooler to go with it for the gaming sessions....Something like this is what I use on my silmular Asus laptop and would work well with yours if you do get it... >>>>https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00J0NZYOK/?tag=tec06d-20



Oh wow that's awesome, I've seen cheap plastic laptop coolers before but nothing like that one. I just hope they stock them or something similar here in Australia

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Komshija (Feb 27, 2017)

For your budget I would pick Lenovo Legion Y520 80WK009QSC (i5 7300 / GTX 1050 / 256GB M.2 SSD / 8GB RAM / FreeDOS) without any doubts.


----------



## adolf (Feb 28, 2017)

ASUS  ROG G701VI-XB72K
2.7 GHz Intel Core i7-6820HK
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB DDR5X
512 GB SSD/32GB DDR4 RAM

http://pc4u.org/best-gaming-laptop/


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

adolf said:


> ASUS  ROG G701VI-XB72K
> 2.7 GHz Intel Core i7-6820HK
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 8GB DDR5X
> 512 GB SSD/32GB DDR4 RAM
> ...



Did you read anything in this thread?


Miamadness said:


> budget is around *$1300 Australian dollars*



That laptop you are recommending will cost double the budget of the OP if not more.....


----------



## CJCerny (Feb 28, 2017)

OP, exactly which games are you planning to play on this laptop? The only one you mentioned by name is DOTA2. You don't need an expensive laptop with a discrete GPU to play DOTA2. DOTA2 will run just fine on the GPU that is built into any modern CPU. I guess my point is that you don't need to spend a lot of money on a laptop if you are playing games that aren't demanding and that you should tell us what the other games are so we know for sure that you are hoping to play demanding games and therefore require an expensive laptop.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 28, 2017)

CJCerny said:


> OP, exactly which games are you planning to play on this laptop? The only one you mentioned by name is DOTA2. You don't need an expensive laptop with a discrete GPU to play DOTA2. DOTA2 will run just fine on the GPU that is built into any modern CPU. I guess my point is that you don't need to spend a lot of money on a laptop if you are playing games that aren't demanding and that you should tell us what the other games are so we know for sure that you are hoping to play demanding games and therefore require an expensive laptop.



His budget is $1300 AUD, so I guess OP wants the best he can get for this budget.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 1, 2017)

Best I could find for $1,300 is: 
https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers.../acer-aspire-f5-573g-7908-15-notebook/318639/
https://www.jbhifi.com.au/computers...o-ideapad-510-15-6-laptop-with-ssd-i7/980929/
Out of those two I would select the Lenovo, unless you want to buy second hand you wont find one with a decent, modern GPU for that budget.


----------

